# Free Discus For forum members



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everybody,

If Anyone would like to try to keep some lovely discus fishes, i can give them to you like a gift from me . You only need to pay the shipping fee and also apply full of your contact info for shipping fish.

Limited amount, please hurry up! 

Cheers,
KHOA


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. That is quite an offer. As a new member, why are you motivated to give away free discus fish to members here, and how can you do that when they cost money?


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

The list of shipping fees from my country TO:
USA: 39,26 USD/1kg
Canada: 42,54 USD/1kg
belgium: 38,50 USD/1kg
bulgaria: 52,25 USD/1kg
denmark: 38,50 USD/1kg
finland: 50,74 USD/1kg
france: 42,68 USD/1kg
georgia: 41,98 USD/1kg
germany: 50,89 USD/1kg
hungary: 53,99 USD/1kg
italy: 48,82 USD/1kg
netherland: 48,44 USD/1kg
newzealand: 30,79 USD/1kg
norway: 49,74 USD/1kg
poland: 48,82 USD/1kg
romania: 46,27 USD/1kg
spain: 44,26 USD/1kg
sweden: 48,73 USD/1kg
switzerland: 48,82 USD/1kg
UK: 36,94 USD/1kg
Argentina: 61,14 USD/1kg
Ireland: 42,68 USD/1kg


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Vakvn-

What country are you shipping from? Just curious....


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Welcome to the forum. That is quite an offer. As a new member, why are you motivated to give away free discus fish to members here, and how can you do that when they cost money?


As i said. That is a gift for forum members who love discus fish. I only give them blue turq breed. I will ship goods by Express Courier to them.










Cheers,
KHOA


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Vakvn-
> 
> What country are you shipping from? Just curious....


Hi aunt kymmie,

From VietNam. I am a discus fish breeder from VietNam.

Cheers,
KHOA


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Free Discus....if only I had an empty tank....


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

wow! they are gorgous! i wish i had a big enough tank to keep them in!


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

Still have some of these? its bout ten days after you offered them and i would like a couple if they are still available. i had a dream about them and must have them! lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

with all do respect to you, sounds like a scam, or there is atleast something fishy about it.







people dont "give away" $60 fish.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the same thing. In another thread Vakvn was asked if he'd post pics of himself next to his breeding tanks and no pics were ever posted. If I were discus breeder I'd be happy to post pics of my success!


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> with all do respect to you, sounds like a scam, or there is atleast something fishy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this!


----------



## trevorlay (Sep 18, 2008)

vakvn said:


> The list of shipping fees from my country TO:
> USA: 39,26 USD/1kg
> Canada: 42,54 USD/1kg
> belgium: 38,50 USD/1kg
> ...


I sure hope u meant to use a . and not , because 39 thousand dollars for 1kg to the USA sure is a hell of a lot of money!


----------



## InsaneoMan (Jun 21, 2008)

trevorlay said:


> I sure hope u meant to use a . and not , because 39 thousand dollars for 1kg to the USA sure is a hell of a lot of money!


 other countries us a comma in their numbers where we use a period. so take germans for example. 34.999 would be 34,999 to us here in america and vice versa.


----------

